# Teafco Argo Airline Carrier - review



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We are going to be traveling and needed an airline approved carrier. I wanted one that was sturdy and safe, but also that looked good. Kristi (flippedstars) recommended the Teafco Argo and I LOVE IT!

It can be carried two ways. It will easily stow under the seat in front of us in the airplane cabin, and it is durable and well made, like luggage. It has good ventilation. It's not easily apparent there is a dog inside. It's not heavy and is easy to carry.

I got the small in the blue color.







Brody is 5 pounds. It fits him perfectly. He has ample room to move around and stretch out. I've owned alot of carriers, but this one is the cream of the crop. I highly recommend.

Here's a few pics ..... (excuse his silly ball face, he wouldn't sit still unless he was holding it.)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

That is beautiful and Brody seems to love it already! It's funny how they know it's for them! He's ready to go!!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love his silly ball face !!!! That looks ideal for what you need it for,i'm sure he'll be very comfortable


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Very cute! Brody looks ready to travel... as long as he can bring his ball.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

I love it!! Have a fun trip


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, Love the carrier! and Brody looks absolutely adorable inside it


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That is a gorgeous carrier
And I love how Brody still has that ball in his mouth LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

brody wants to know if he can take his bally with him too!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I love this carrier too! I don''t even think about using another one which says a lot!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

ty ~ my son is in the AF and I know me and his little sister will be visiting him here in the next couple months, depending on when / if he takes leave. Puparoo will be flying with and I didn't want some cheesy looking bag or a bag that made us look like Hilton sister wannabees ~ we're just average joe's. That's a nice looking, blend-in, simple bag and the price is right. Had I not just loaded large denomination Kindle gift card I would be ordering that sucker right now. Burns my rubber I can't select a payment method when a gift card/s has been added to an account. Might just have to make an account for non kindle shopping only, because I like my gift cards to be spent on books ~ otherwise I just blow them on stuff I would have preferred to pay cash for. 

Thanks again for posting this I really like that bag.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

He is adorable and the carrier looks great.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't want the carrier I want Brody ;p


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. Such sweet comments! I'm excited to book our flight now!!!


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice! And no need to worry about the ball face. Brody is adorable either way.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

VERY nice carrier! 
Looks really sturdy too.
Brody is such a hunk! Love the pics.
Where will you be travelling to Tracy?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I was looking at this one for air travel, but yours seems similar but 50$ cheaper which is a plus! 

Sleepypod Air Pet Carrier

Yours is pretty roomy right? Brody is around what like 5lbs?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LS, we are going back to Everett, WA. (Currently in Wichita, KS). It's a long story. ha. Anyway, it's for hubby's work. They are closing the Boeing plant here so we will have to move. We lived in Mukilteo, WA for 7 months. I LOVED it. So I have mixed feelings about moving there for good!! Hard to leave everything behind and move so far away permanently. We'll see what happens. Everything is up in the air now.

But anyway... after he gets an offer we have a house hunting trip, so we'd fly up there for a week to try and find housing. Brody goes everywhere with us, so of course he'd come. I have several carriers, and a couple of them would probably work for the plane but I was looking for something really sturdy and nice if we are going to be traveling back and forth frequently.

I looked at those sleepypods! Cute! I liked the one that has the collapsible ends. But decided on the Teafco instead. I got a steal on Amazon. They had the blue one on sale for $49! Free shipping too. 

Yes, Brody is 5 pounds and a couple ounces. Haven't weighed him recently, but he's been the same size for awhile now. He has plenty of room in the Teafco. It says it goes up to 12 pounds (?) but I think the pet would be pretty squished in there if they weighed that much. He has plenty of room to stretch out and be comfortable. They also have a large size, which is a little bigger than the small one we got.


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

here goes....let's see if I can post a pic or 2 of my carrier that goes everywhere with me and is airline approved...I just love it!

28061b7a.jpg picture by MelanieSnell - Photobucket

http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc492/MelanieSnell/7a1fd270.jpg

ok, so no pic's but at least a link





Wow, pics! I'm getting the hang of this


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> LS, we are going back to Everett, WA. (Currently in Wichita, KS). It's a long story. ha. Anyway, it's for hubby's work. They are closing the Boeing plant here so we will have to move. We lived in Mukilteo, WA for 7 months. I LOVED it. So I have mixed feelings about moving there for good!! Hard to leave everything behind and move so far away permanently. We'll see what happens. Everything is up in the air now.
> 
> But anyway... after he gets an offer we have a house hunting trip, so we'd fly up there for a week to try and find housing. Brody goes everywhere with us, so of course he'd come. I have several carriers, and a couple of them would probably work for the plane but I was looking for something really sturdy and nice if we are going to be traveling back and forth frequently.
> 
> ...



Moving is definitely not easy, I know, I moved way too many times, yet it
never gets easier. I hope your move goes smoothly and that you guys adjust
quickly.

I have a couple carriers as well, but the last time I flew with a dog(my Pom) I
was forced to buy a new carrier near the airport because mine wasn't up to
standard. (although I was told it would be fine for the plane when i purchased
it) So I spent 90$ on a piece of garbage carrier(there was no choice), and
after one flight it fell apart! It's nuts. That's why I was looking around for a
new one. I really like the "purse" type carriers for the city, for taxi rides, bus,
subway, etc. But the one I have now is too large for the plane. Anyways, let
me know after your plane ride how the bag worked. Best of luck on your
move, I hope all goes well. You're a tough chic, so I'm sure it'll be fine.


----------

